# For those of you who live with men...



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've had it with living with guys! How can anyone else do it? I am getting sick of their piggy ways! I don't have any brothers, only half-sisters, so I've never had to really live with a guy with the exception of my dad. 

What's mainly bothering me is this. How do you guys deal with all the little hairs and fuzzies in the bathroom? It seems like every time I clean, more little fuzzies find their way onto the floor or on the side of the bathtub. Is there any way to remedy this, or do I just have to keep wiping it down? How is it possible that men "shed" so much!? 

Ugh! It's gross!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

How to get them to keep the bathroom clean?
Tell them to clean it themselves. It will be spotless guarenteed.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Will sees the dirt when I make him clean it, but it's never as clean as when I do it. Our roommate doesn't ever think it's dirty (because I clean it all the time). I got fed up and let it go for a month (I clean up the fuzzies at least once a week normally), and neither of them did anything about it. I finally gave in after a month and a half because it looked like the corners of our bathroom were growing fur. I couldn't handle it anymore lol

I should rephrase my question, how do you keep a bathroom clean when your roommate is blind and your boyfriend is too tired to do anything after work? lol


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2008)

Use positive reinforcement so that when they do the bathroom they get good things like food.... or other stuff, and they don't get anything unless they do it  Works with kids.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Kids don't know how to make Ramen. These two do lol Will could live off Doritos if I let him.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Will could live off Doritos if I let him.



:bunnydance: Doritos, yum  
How about digging a hole in the ground and telling him thats there toilet?
Hey, it might stay cleaner!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ha! It probably would! Then I could have the nice bathroom all to myself, and if their bathroom runs out of toilet paper, they're screwed! lol


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Ha! It probably would! Then I could have the nice bathroom all to myself, and if their bathroom runs out of toilet paper, they're screwed! lol



Put it outside by a nice tree. They can use leaves :laughsmiley:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Would a pine tree work? lol


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I think they would be far from happy :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm far from happy having to clean up their fuzzies lol


----------



## EileenH (Dec 9, 2008)

*sigh* I know what you mean. I hate the bathroom. 

There was a fabulous episode of Two & a Half Men, where Berta(housekeeper)was really mad that Jake (the kid) was p'ing out of the toilet. She tried to talk to the father (Alan) and all he kept saying was "he's 11 years old!"

So, one day when she was watching Jake, she made him clean the bathroom - really scrub the toilet, the walls, etc. He was disgusted. 
A little later in the show, they were all having breakfast and Jake got up and said he had to go pee. As he walked out of the room, Berta just cleared her throat. He turned around, left the room, came back with a mop & a bucket and went to the bathroom.
By the end of the show, he knew how not to miss the toilet, since he had to clean it up.

Of course, it's doubtful you'll get a husband to do this


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe I should just beat them. 

It doesn't seem to hold true with the "things learn better by getting it right and being rewarded...". Why can't guys be as easy to train as a rabbit is?


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2008)

Sometimes I can get Jason to clean the bathroom, but it's never as clean as when I do it. He will do the basics, but he always misses the little places that seem to collect the most fuzzies. The little ledge at the top of the backsplash on the counter, the tops of all the things that sit out on the counter, the part of the toilet where it's attached to the floor. One of his excuses is that he doesn't think it's necessary to have a nice little container for the q-tips, he'd just toss the whole boxup there if it was just him, so he doesn't feel it's necessary to clean the fuzzies off thestainless lid. 

But he will stand in the shower for hours with the bleach pen drawing over the mildew in the tile, which I can get just as clean with a squirt of cleaner and a quick scrub. *shrug*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha! Why can't they just listen!? 

Our "problem areas" are along the floor where the wall meets, behind the toilet, behind the toilet seat/lid, and the top of the tank. Those are the most obvious spots to me!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Men are pigs.

ok wait

MOST men are pigs.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2008)

The only way to get rid of the "man mess" is to get rid of the man. 

They put up with our PMS, I guess we have to put up with their M E S S.



Pam


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I shouldn't have to lol  I'm the princess here (well, aside from our roommate when he's feeling "pretty"). lol


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm the one that makes ours a mess, Mathew doesn't use it often enough to mess it up :huh.


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 9, 2008)

> The only way to get rid of the "man mess" is to get rid of the man.


:biggrin2:I agree. I've been married for 20 years now and as good as my husband is about doing a lot of household chores, he just doesn't "see" dirt in the bathroom. Since I'm the one that cares about it, I'm the one that cleans it. The martyr route didn't work and it's much easier to just wipe everything down every couple of days than to get him to "see" the mess. I just get even by not "seeing" when the garbage needs to be taken out:biggrin2:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I shouldn't have to lol  I'm the princess here (well, aside from our roommate when he's feeling "pretty"). lol


Oh man! you have a pretty roomie? How much fun is that???


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

> The only way to get rid of the "man mess" is to get rid of the man.


Completely true! Our bathroom would have to be cleaned everyday coz of shaving stubble and groose stuff! Thankfully they moved into dads house:biggrin2: But when you go there:vomit::yuck think at least 4 months worth. I actually gag and go round to Jacquis to use the loo and shower.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't have to lol  I'm the princess here (well, aside from our roommate when he's feeling "pretty"). lol
> ...


Surprisingly, a lot less than you think it would be. I though gay men were supposed to be clean?! Total stereotype there, but I'm not the only person who thinks that way lol (Will, my mum, other family members, other friends, roomie's boyfriend, etc.)


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Dec 9, 2008)

Funny, I recently had a discussion with my physical therapist about sharing toliets. Being a temp handicap, we just put my camode over the toliet and I kinda threw a fit about sharing my toliet with the 'men' of the house. Needless to say, she mine as well of laughed up a lung the way with the discussion.

Anyways, from the discussion, I learned from Mom that Great Grandma would make my Great Grandpa get down on one knee to use the toliet. He learned to aim better!

Amanda


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Are they littered trained? 

I always wipe up the sink with a towel. I always squeegee the shower before I step out of the shower. I hate it when people shower and leave a damp towel on the floor.


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm also always confused at how it can take me maybe half an hour to do a good clean-up of both bathrooms (the second bath we don't use the shower, so it doesn't take so long), but it will take Jason at *least* twice that long, yet he doesn't get it nearly as clean. 

Luckily, he doesn't have much in the way of facial hair. (He's half Chinese) He does manage to get most of the stubble into the sink (the two times a week he has to shave!) so it's easy to rinse away.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 9, 2008)

Men have learned by experience if you ignore the dirt long enough it'll go away by magic. I've long given up ranting and raving about guys not seeing what needs to be done. It's just so much easier to do it yourself then talking them through it step by step. And then men can only do one thing at a time. When I do a particular tsk I do two or three others at the same time. If David did one of those jobs than he'd be in the way and I can't get all the other stuff done. (Like cooking dinner while doing the washing up and loading/unloading the washing machine)
Yes, I do clean up all the little fuzziesbut I expect David then to spring into action when some emergency repair or any other handiwork needs to be done


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm the one that makes ours a mess, Mathew doesn't use it often enough to mess it up :huh.


Phew...I'm glad I'm not alone in this....I'm the worst of the two of us here...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I hate it when people shower and leave a damp towel on the floor.


Will takes it to a whole new level. He got sick of me "nagging" about leaving towels on the floor IN THE BEDROOM CLOSET, so now he folds the damp towel, and places it gently on top of the dresser in our walk-in closet. Jerk. 

*BethM wrote: *


> He does manage to get most of the stubble into the sink (the two times a week he has to shave!) so it's easy to rinse away.


The guys used to leave their little stubblies in the sink until I snapped. I took clear tape, stuck all the little stubblies to it, and taped the tape down (under another layer of clear tape) onto a white bit of paper and put it up on the fridge. I had gloves on, and I disinfected the whole fridge after it was taken down. They got the point. 

I did win the "leave the toilet seat down, or put it back down" battle. I wound up having to tape a little note to the underside of the lid (shipping tape covering the whole bit of paper). It says, "Please return toilet seat to its original position! Thank you!". I even printed it out in fancy looking script. Everyone who has seen it (plumbers, etc.) have laughed. 
I am a control freak :biggrin2:

EDIT: Could someone with MOD powers change something in the description for me? I just noticed it says "backroom" instead of "bathroom". Wow, that description could be taken really wrong! Oops! Someone? Help?


----------



## Sabine (Dec 9, 2008)

I remember once giving out to my ex about the dust around the place. The response I got was:"well. I didn't put it there." I love this thread


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm either lucky, or my boyfriend is cleaner than average, or I just don't mind cleaning the bathroom. He has a little goatee so that doesn't get shaved, and he doesn't grow facial hair very quickly so only shaves once every couple weeks! I've never noticed hairs in the sink, I guess he rinses them out. Our bathroom isn't really any dirtier than it would be if it were just me, except of course that there are two of us. It may help that our sink is so tiny, there's no place to leave junk sitting around!
I'm almost always the one who cleans the bathroom, but he's done it when I've asked (which has only been I think once, when I didn't have time to do it myself). 

Our duties in the house are: He generally washes dishes (I do it sometimes) and takes out garbage, and gets up at 3 am to change the battery in the smoke detector when the battery in it dies and the darn thing beeps incessantly. He does other things too without complaining if I ask. I keep the rooms clean, vacuum, take care of the bunnies and do the cooking/meal planning. Heh, he's also been shelling out for things I want to help keep the apartment organized and functional, like storage bins and a nice new floor lamp!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

You're lucky! I get stuck with most of the cleaning. He just moves heavy things around when I need him to, or get's something off the top shelf, because I'm short. :grumpy:


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got Jason trained to take out the trash and do the laundry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I did win the "leave the toilet seat down, or put it back down" battle.


What about the toilet roll debate. Do you put it in so it rolls over the top, or the paper comes out from the bottom?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

It rolls over the top  If they put it up wrong, I fix it when I notice it. I've been known to change the TP roll around at other people's houses. I have OCD... *whistles*


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I did win the "leave the toilet seat down, or put it back down" battle.Â
> ...



It has to come out the top lol, it just doesn't work. The roll tendds to run away as gravity is pulling it down, Its a form of science hehe. at work I go round and change all the rolls so they start from the top.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, thank you to whoever changed the description spelling-error for me


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It rolls over the top  If they put it up wrong, I fix it when I notice it. I've been known to change the TP roll around at other people's houses. I have OCD... *whistles*


:yeahthat:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm the one that makes ours a mess, Mathew doesn't use it often enough to mess it up :huh.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one too! What with shaving my legs (when I remember to...), rabbit poo all over the floor, my toothbrush always has toothpaste dribbles all over it, I leave hairbrushes and face creams all over the place, I'm amazed he doesn't yell at me over it. He shaves his face in the shower so it just runs down the drain.

AND he scrubs the toilet every time he uses it :shock:.

I just had a good laugh at "the fuzzies", I don't want to know what body hair parts y'all are discussing there.

Covering my ears - *na na na na I'm not listening I'm not listening*


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know what anyone else means as "fuzzies," but my bathroom seems to be plagued with pieces of towel lint. I'm not sure why, since none of the towels are very new, and they get washed regularly. But the large lint is towel-colored, so that's the only thing it can come from. Also, there is usually noticeable dust/lint on tops of things.

I can't complain *too* much, I guess, I tend to shed more than most people when I brush my hair (my hair is really thin and fine, and breaks easily when brushed), so I have to be vigilant about wiping off the bathroom counter.

The TP has to be over-the-top, all the way. I do switch it when Jason puts it in the wrong way.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope it's chest hair. I really do. I touch that crap with my hands! Eww! Gay germs! *cough* 

Yeah... Serious note here: I don't know if I make anyone angry on here with the little quips about homosexuals or anything. I do not have a problem with gays, I like them. I even dragged Will along to Pride Fest this last summer and had a blast. I just wanted to get that out there so I don't tick anyone off 

I don't know how the things in our apartment are so clean. I look at it, and I see a mess. Other people always compliment me on how clean it is. It gets cluttered, but there never really is a lot of "gross" stuff lingering around. Our kitchen floor is an exception. If we had a dog, there would be no little drips of food here or there. Until then, I just have to mop our little 10x4 kitchen-tile area more often.

As far as keeping the toilet bowl clean, I use these little gel stick-on thingies by the Scrubbing Bubbles people. It's the magic toilet wand gel or something stupid like that. You just squish this crap into the bowl (on the side) and it just chills there for a week or so. Every time you flush, water rushes over it and makes it smell nice. Well, NICER. Both smells are a bit strong.

Here is the link so you know what I'm talking about. The dispenser looks a bit... odd... I know. At the bottom of the page it shows you how it works! I'm so easily amused!
http://www.scrubbingbubbles.com/products.aspx?product=toilet-cleaning-gel#tabline-how-it-works


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL just watched that scrubbing bubbles thing when she puts the rod in the loo I was like you get a rod up your butt everytime you go to the loo, then I saw the spot thingee haha, I want it pity we don't have them here

Edited as what I said didn't make sense..


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2008)

I might have to try that gel stuff. The toilet in our second bathroom usually develops a ring of funk around the water line, but it's because that one doesn't get used as much and the water stains it; it's sort of pink. (We get the pink stains sometimes in the sink in there, too.)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Where I live, the water here is NASTY! It stains everything yellow/orange due to the iron in the water. Those little gel discs do keep the bowl clean, but there is a little ring left. It is a lot fainter than before, but I think it is just stained to the bowl. It's hard to notice unless you're looking for it. 

If anyone decides to try them, I recommend getting the citrus (green) ones first. The blue ones have a very strong scent to them, and it burned my nose when I would breathe it in. It almost felt like breathing in something spicy. I have a small bathroom, so that could be it. The green ones smell a bit better  

I got mine at Wal*Mart, and if I remember right, they were about $4 for the kit (6 weeks worth, roughly).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Oh, thank you to whoever changed the description spelling-error for me


You're welcome.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

You got the PM?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 10, 2008)

Chest hair? Haha! I don't know why but chest hair all over the floor seems very funny.

I'm not offended at your comments about gayness, because I can see you are joking, I can't speak for anyone else though, but you always make me giggle.


I have this blue thing I stick in the cistern that makes all the water smell nicer, but our toilet is a bit enthusiastic when it comes to flushing and if you don't shut the lid, it spashes up on the seat and it's turning blue.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha! That toilet is more than happy to do its job!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 11, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It rolls over the top  If they put it up wrong, I fix it when I notice it. I've been known to change the TP roll around at other people's houses. I have OCD... *whistles*


:laugh:I do this. LOL!!


----------



## JimD (Dec 12, 2008)

:expressionless


----------



## Sabine (Dec 12, 2008)

I never knew there was a right way around with toilet rolls:? But I do hate the toilet seat left up. I think after a year or so I managed to train David


----------

